# drywall tape



## bmedra9 (Apr 7, 2012)

for years i used usg sheetrock tape and now we have been getting a cheaper deal on pro form tape but for some reason the tape has a lot of drag to it when you tube out a room and go to wipe it it stretches horribly ive asked others and they say the same problem Does anyone else use pro form tape???


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry man, never tried it.
I mostly always use CGC tape.


----------



## FWCoxDrywallServices (May 8, 2011)

Never heard of that either. I have used both. Could be that the tape may have gotten damp at one time. Just guessing.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

We tried that tape a few years back. The subs hated it, and refused to use it because of the stretching.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I use proform /usg / sheetrock brands..I like the way a paper tape stretches ..when taping a 20' angle I can go ahead of myself and push it to keep the tape from rinkling...Any roll of paper tape with moisture in it you will know while taping the flats ...It will rinkle up like a mofo..


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Stay far away from the tape Home Hardware usually carries ('Home Builder) brand. Some of it showed up on a job I was doing, it WOULD NOT crease down the middle when doing angles. total nightmare. 

CGC only, i insist.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Fibafuse


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

McDusty said:


> Stay far away from the tape Home Hardware usually carries ('Home Builder) brand. Some of it showed up on a job I was doing, it WOULD NOT crease down the middle when doing angles. total nightmare.
> 
> CGC only, i insist.


I second what your saying:yes:

It's horrible stuff. Maybe it's the same tape. It was really thick stuff. So if the pro form is really thick, maybe there's one manufacturer behind it....... just a assumption, but you never know:whistling2:


----------



## bmedra9 (Apr 7, 2012)

*pro form brand*

yeah we use to use all usg mud and tape but as the economy got tighter we got a better deal from our supplier for all pro form tape,mud and bead so its a bulk deal but we all that use it agree it sucks but what can ya do i complained to the rep. he told me its the way they (fray) the tape to make it adhere better????


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

I use cgc tape 90% of the time but i like ProRoc it's perferated and sweet for angles, but the only downside is it's slightly thicker then cgc.


----------

